# Civil War Era Poisen Bottle



## RelicCollector (Apr 13, 2018)

I got this bottle a couple of years ago in a small antique store. I did a little research on it, and found the newspaper article listed below about the company on the label. From whats addressed in the article, this bottle would date somewhere between 1857-1869. If anyone knows any further information on the company/bottle or the value of the bottle your help would be appreciated.


----------

